# Did anybody else fish the floating bush?



## Empty Tank (Jan 3, 2008)

My wife and a friend found a floating bushseveral miles outside of pensacola pass. It was loaded up with chicken dolphin. It looked like a giant witch doctors head. Was wondering if anybodyelse fished it this week-end. Here's a photo of the catch.


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a great trip. Just found it out there floating huh. I'm going out tomarrow afternoon so i'll be looking.:clap


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

This one..??????










http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic145386-2-1.aspx


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Is this it?









if so yes, we caught a few on it off Orange Beach.

Read all about it...

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic145386-2-1.aspx


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

You beat me to it, Tuna Man.

Looks like instead of sinking reefs we should be floating.... 

REEFER??????

:letsdrink


----------



## itsme (Feb 6, 2008)

Is this it?


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

nice mess of fish. wish i would have found that as well.Congrats


----------



## Empty Tank (Jan 3, 2008)

No, that's not same bush. This thing was a little bigger and it was not so much grass as it was limbs sticking up. There is all kind of stuff floating out there right now.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

know what they say , nothing beats a good bush. .............great report.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *[email protected] (7/15/2008)*know what they say , nothing beats a good bush. .............great report.


Was it a trimmed bush? When you trolled by, did you shave it close????


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet haul of fish man!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Is that what you call Islands in the Stream?


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice pun on Hemingway!!


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

> *pogypumper (7/15/2008)*Nice pun on Hemingway!!


Hemingway????

Try a country and western hit for Kenny Rogers and Dolly Parton!!!


----------



## Sir Reel (Jun 14, 2008)

I was on the Bush late Sunday. You guys fished it out. All we caught was a 5" amberjack.


----------



## fishingfromagunship (Oct 26, 2007)

I hate it when those bushes smell like fish:sick

But hey, you're dolphin will taste like chicken!:toast


----------



## Oh Yeah (Jul 12, 2008)

Now thats a solid fishing report right there :bowdown



Bill :letsdrink


----------



## TBonds (Oct 1, 2007)

> *fishingfromagunship (7/15/2008)*I hate it when those bushes smell like fish:sick
> 
> 
> 
> But hey, you're dolphin will taste like chicken!:toast




For some reason I feel like that should be on a bumper sticker or a t-shirt.


----------



## jmartintcb (Nov 22, 2007)

I am going out friday, saturday and sunday...I hope I can find a bush like that! Great mess of fish:clap


----------



## Empty Tank (Jan 3, 2008)

Yea, we hit her pretty hard and we did catch some of those little Amberjack looking things. However we did not leave because the fish quit bitting. We left it because of the 30 kt winds and lightening all around us. We finished with it around 3pm on Saturday.

You guys are right, nothing like a strange fishy bush!


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice mess


----------

